# New baby-umbilical cord question-help



## Suzie (Mar 25, 2009)

We just had a new baby this morning. Not even sure yet whether jack or jennet, but the umbilical cord detached at the mother, not the baby. So we have a *long* cord. I started to tie it off, but thought I read somewhere that is not the best solution? It is still bleeding a bit (not much). I don't want to trap in bacteria, but don't want to leave it either?

Anyone with any advice on this?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2009)

Best thing to do is hold it close to the belly, and then pull on the other end to actually tear it rather than cut it, it is more natural for it to be pulled than cut. Then I dip it in iodine. Some people will tie it off, but I have never had to do that.

In our cases the placenta was still on the other end, and we would just step on the placenta and lift the foal up, to make a natural break of the cord.

CONGRATS on your new baby! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Suzie (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I am worried about this baby as I am not sure it is 100% okay. We did not have good dates on this Jenny so she was outside when she had it. She has a very difficult time bonding with her babies, so I don't want to handle it too much too soon. We lost a little jenny last summer- just faded away-nothing helped. So hard to deal with. I really want this baby to do well.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2009)

Suzie said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am worried about this baby as I am not sure it is 100% okay. We did not have good dates on this Jenny so she was outside when she had it. She has a very difficult time bonding with her babies, so I don't want to handle it too much too soon. We lost a little jenny last summer- just faded away-nothing helped. So hard to deal with. I really want this baby to do well.


Is it up and nursing? Can you put them in a small stall, so they can bond better? Do you know what time she had it? It is important that the baby is nursing within the first couple hours to get the colostrum, if not, then you need to milk the jenny and syringe it into the baby or it will go down hill fast. If you have not seen it nurse...you may want to call the vet out if you cannot milk the jenny and get the colostrum into it.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Michele. Yes, she had the baby (a jenny) just before we got to the barn. probably no more than 30 minutes. We brought them in and put them on clean dry shavings in a stall. The mom (Burrito) seemed interested in the baby but the baby was weak. I think it is a bit premature. We did milk Burrito and I had some seramune too. I gave the baby all of that. Burrito is very hard to milk. We had her pinned against the side of the stall and she is a real kicker... We got some milk replacement this evening to try to add to what we can get from the mom.

We have decided to leave the baby in the barn with Burrito for now. We are afraid if we move it to the house to feed it more, she won't take it back. We plan on trying to get a couple ounces in it every 2-3 hours through the night. Wish us luck.

We did get the cord removed but she was really bleeding a lot. We ended up putting a pressure bandage on her navel with vet wrap to get it to stop. Since she was already weak, we did not want to make it worse.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 26, 2009)

Update- The baby jenny made it through the night. We have been milking the mom and giving her that plus supplementing with another ounce of formula. She was actually pretty warm under her blanket last night but her body temps cooled off this morning. At the 8 am feeding, I thought she was fading away but at the 10 am feeding, she actually was sucking on the nipple, so I take that as a good sign. Her navel is still not closed off and we still have a pressure bandage on it as there was not enough stump to tie off with string. If this sweet baby makes it, it will truly be a miracle baby but we are not ready to give up yet. We will feed every 2 hours as see if she can hold her own. We are getting in about an ounce of momma milk and an ounce of formula every 2 hours.


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope and pray that everything goes well!!


----------



## Suzie (Mar 26, 2009)

Update- 7 pm. Everytime we went to feed her, I expected her to be gone, but no, she is still fighting. After 30 hours of milking the mom and giving colostrum, we decided to go with formula and bring the baby to the house where we can monitor closer and keep her warmer. She struggles against us a bit which is a good sign. She also pooped twice (I hope another good sign). Something is going through her. We put Burrito back with her other donkey friends, she seemed so frustrated that she could not get the baby up anyway. So if she does make it, it will be a bottle fed baby for sure. I said if she survives it will be a miracle and my family thinks that is a good name, so after struggling to live this long, she at least deserves a name....so Miracle it is.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 27, 2009)

Little Miracle crossed the rainbow bridge last night around 9:30. Her passing was peaceful. She certainly was a pretty little girl.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 28, 2009)

Suzie said:


> Little Miracle crossed the rainbow bridge last night around 9:30. Her passing was peaceful. She certainly was a pretty little girl.


Aww Suzie I am so very sorry






. I have not been on here in a while, but I wanted to post and give my support. Just from reading the few posts you made, you could tell that you really loved her and did EVERYTHING you could for her. And yes, she certainly was beautiful as I could see her through your posts. Again, I am sorry....Theresa {{{{{HUGS TO YOU}}}}}


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 29, 2009)

Suzie, so sorry to hear about Miracle





I agree, you did everything humanly possible to help her





((((HUGS!!))))


----------



## shelly (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry that Miracle didn't make it...sounds like she was just too weak. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 29, 2009)

I too am sorry to hear about your Miracle!

I hope Mom is doing well!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 29, 2009)

*I am sorry for your loss...



*


----------



## Suzie (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts. I understand that losing a foal/donkey is part of the risk of breeding, but each one is special to us and hard to lose. We lost our first filly of the year and now this baby donkey. I do hope our fortune turns with the next 2 babies due.

Luckily the donkey mom is fine. That is something to be thankful for!

Again, thanks for all the emotional support. It is much appreciated.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, Susie, I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I too, have not been able to get on here very much. It does sound from reading your posts that you did everything you could possible do, sometimes God just has very special plans for our very special babies. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------

